# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung +1000g Starthilfe!



## xMetalingus84x (7. März 2012)

Moin!

Biete Rolle der Auferstehung +1000g Starthilfe!

Wo?   Blackhand [EU]
Was?  Horde

Wer interesse hat bitte per PN melden. 

Würde zudem gerne mal ein wenig arena ausprobieren. bin auf dem gebiet 
allerdings blutiger anfänger  

spiele einen resto druiden.


Grüße


----------

